# New Member (Female; INTJ)



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, it seems I have to do this.

Hey, my username is *sibylvane*, so you can call me _Sibyl_. 
And nope, not my real name. >>>If you know who Sibyl Vane is, you get extra like-points from me. She's a character in Oscar Wilde's only novel.<<< 

Anyways, I'm 16. Turning 17 very soon. I am a female. 

I am always bored. Always. So if you wanna talk about music or books or anything at all, you can chat with me on *kik, my username is DYELLLLA*.

My face is this:









I hope I enjoy my stay. 
Thanks!

xx
sibylvane


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings sibylvane and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum sibylvane. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! ^^


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

thank you! x


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy your time at PerC!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Hullo, fellow teenage female INTJ. I believe you said hi to me, so I felt inclined to say hello to you too. ^^


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hullo, fellow teenage female INTJ. I believe you said hi to me, so I felt inclined to say hello to you too. ^^


*honestly don't know what to reply to you now but just doing this as a form of acknowledgement lol*


----------



## gmaslin (Feb 28, 2015)

Welcome. I have something to allay your boredom and since you are a newbie INTJ without any bias to any member here, you would be the ideal person to review and state an opinion on a thread here at PerC. Read from *this post* going forward (about four pages) and post what you think.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

sibylvane said:


> Well, it seems I have to do this.
> 
> Hey, my username is *sibylvane*, so you can call me _Sibyl_.
> And nope, not my real name. >>>If you know who Sibyl Vane is, you get extra like-points from me. She's a character in Oscar Wilde's only novel.<<<
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Sibyl.
I've seen you around a bit already, but I look forward to seeing you around even more (especially in the INTJ section).

I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Clyme said:


> Welcome to the forum, Sibyl.
> I've seen you around a bit already, but I look forward to seeing you around even more (especially in the INTJ section).
> 
> I hope you enjoy your stay here.


Don't worry - I do think you'll see me more often as I have 0 social life. Thanks x


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome! I know who Sibyl is! ;D You like the Picture of Dorian Gray I'm guessing? It resonated with me.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome, sibylvane!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Shotophop said:


> Welcome! I know who Sibyl is! ;D You like the Picture of Dorian Gray I'm guessing? It resonated with me.


Yes! Finally. Mhm. I like that book. But I've already requested a name-change. Haha.. I wonder if I'd regret this decision later on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> Welcome, sibylvane!


Thank you x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazzmatazzRoss (Apr 5, 2015)

Girl, I was psyched to show off by knowing who Sibyl Vane is and you went and put a spoiler in there! Taking the wind out of my sails like that is a bad start, but liking Oscar Wilde earns you more than enough points to compensate 

I've been likened to Dorian Gray in the past though, so while we might get on, you should probably bear that in mind...

Levity aside, I hope you enjoy your time here and find whatever you came for.
Razzmatazz


----------



## leo15 (Apr 5, 2015)

hey im new 
not the best at talking


----------



## Obligatoryusername91 (Apr 5, 2015)

You like Oscar Wilde too? Also welcome. I'm new here too. Given our personality types we so should join forces and take over the world


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome here ! It is my second day here  enjoy your stay


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

RazzmatazzRoss said:


> Girl, I was psyched to show off by knowing who Sibyl Vane is and you went and put a spoiler in there! Taking the wind out of my sails like that is a bad start, but liking Oscar Wilde earns you more than enough points to compensate
> 
> I've been likened to Dorian Gray in the past though, so while we might get on, you should probably bear that in mind...
> 
> ...


SIGGHHH. I knew I'd regret this name-change...

And I'm glad you know Oscar Wilde. Not very many people I know does. You've been likened to Dorian Gray? I'm at least glad it's not to Henry.


----------



## bluh (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## RazzmatazzRoss (Apr 5, 2015)

That's what I mean by "unwritten sequel"  

Well, head over into "Sex and Relationships" and I opened up a thread in there that you might be able to share some insights on! The title is "initiating interactions in a new place" or something similar, that'll be worth your time.


----------

